# Oly WA



## zephyr23 (Oct 16, 2012)

HI all
I just moved to oly wa with my gf and wondering if any people live out here and want to hang out.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 16, 2012)

What's up man? Welcome to the PNW. I don't typically make it to oly unless I'm passing thru on my way to Portland once a month or so, but if you ever make it up to Seattle hit me up.


----------



## zephyr23 (Oct 16, 2012)

i was going to be their in a week or two.....also hit me up if you are ever in oly and i will do that when i am in seatle


----------



## wildboy860 (Nov 14, 2012)

zephyr23 said:


> HI all
> I just moved to oly wa with my gf and wondering if any people live out here and want to hang out.


this is jonah, right? i can give you a handful of info about oly and hook you up with some good people. hit me up on facebook and ill give you my number.


----------

